
StorePreviewer – See what your app will look like on the App Store - afrcnc
https://www.storepreviewer.com/
======
rylax
Hey hackers, the creator here.

StorePreviewer is a developer tool that helps you optimize and preview your
app's copy and screenshots on the App Store without the need for publishing it
live or other any other design tools.

It is built on vue.js, tailwind css and some components from Element UI. In
order to move things fast and ship this MVP I decided to just use a single
index.html with vue's cdn.

Would love to hear more feedback from you!

P.S I launched it today on PH:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/storepreviewer](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/storepreviewer)

~~~
ChrisMarshallNY
It's nice. Thanks!

~~~
rylax
Thank you! Appreciate it

------
bendotero
Great idea. One bug I noticed: once you open the pro view modal, the close
button doesn't work to close it. Clicking the background (off modal) doesn't
close it either.

~~~
rylax
Thank you for your feedback! I tested it on Mac OSX on Chrome, Safari, Firefox
and Opera. What system/browser are you using?

~~~
5-
embed.tawk.to (which is serving part of the javascript for that modal) seems
to be blocked by some filter lists like _AdGuard Annoyances_ due to, I
presume, tawk mostly serving _Live Chat_ popups.

~~~
rylax
Oh. I will look into this issue.

------
saagarjha
Your corner rounding is a bit strange: if I make the navigation bar appear the
rounding disappears entirely on the top, and on the bottom has the wrong
radius.

~~~
rylax
Thanks! Are you talking about the corner rounding on the iPhone screen
preview? Could you please be a little bit more specific? Which
browser/device/environment are you using?

------
city41
There's two dead scrollbars for me:
[https://i.imgur.com/inG24MZ.png](https://i.imgur.com/inG24MZ.png)

If you are developing on OSX, you can turn on scrollbars in system settings to
see them.

------
ratww
Hi. Nice app, but what's the point of the Cookie alert?

Is this for GDPR? If so, then it's non-compliant since GDPR requires active
consent (as in clicking on an "Accept" button) before storing personal
information in cookies. I have no idea if other laws (California, etc) are
different though...

~~~
rylax
Hi. Thank you for the feedback! I will take a closer look at it.

------
saadshamim
Isn't this against facebooks ad policy? If i drive traffic to a look alike app
store that doesn't do anything.

~~~
rylax
Thanks for the feedback! Do you have more information on this for me? I do not
see a reason why it should be against their ad policy. I am not aware of any
ads that are driving traffic to it. Furthermore, the whole copy of the site
clearly states that it is a previewer.

------
Nullabillity
Bloody hell, $499/mo for the annual plan?!

(Yes, this is in jest. Even as someone with no eye for design.. typography
matters.)

~~~
rylax
Thanks @gerardnll for pointing it out. It is actually 4.99$. Was this a
mistake or did you encounter this weird number rendered somewhere? In what
environment did you encounter it?

~~~
Nullabillity
It's a font problem. The dot is indeed present[0], but its size, kerning, and
weight combines to make it look like a speck of dust or botched antialiasing,
especially if you're a fair distance away from the monitor.

[0]: [https://i.imgur.com/QwtDooL.png](https://i.imgur.com/QwtDooL.png)

~~~
rylax
Oh yeah. You are definitely right about that. I was just used to my well-known
Macbook's monitor. You learned me a valuable lesson. Especially the pricing
should be perfectly readable.

I just increased the font size of the dot. What do you think? Is it still hard
to read?

~~~
azinman2
Personally I could tell in that screenshot but it’s obviously not ideal.

FYI Annually has two l’s.

~~~
rylax
Thanks for pointing out the typo! It should be updated now.

------
sedatk
I couldn’t see it because I’m on mobile.

~~~
grawprog
Normally I just quietly skip by ones like this, but in this case I think it's
important to mention as the product's purpose involves mobile stores. There's
not even a description or any info available on mobile. Not only that, but I
can see the page loaded underneath the popup blocking me from viewing.

~~~
rylax
Thanks for the feedback. Quite some people noticed this. Due to the current
layout - you can only properly view and work with it on desktop screen sizes.
That is why I decided to put the popup there. What solution what you think
would suit better? I am eager to improve it asap.

~~~
diziet
Make it a multiple page process, without preview, and/or use something like
css scale transform on the preview widget to make it smaller and fit the
screen, but true to size css wise)

~~~
rylax
That is a great idea! Thank you. I will take a closer look at it and reach
back to you if necessary.

